
Fix Windows 10 terminals, use a Linux terminal with WSL - timvisee
https://timvisee.com/blog/fix-windows-terminals-use-linux-terminal/
======
pizza
Hey this is actually a really clever idea, cheers

~~~
moksly
WSL makes Windows a better development platform than Macs. You get better unix
toolage, and you get it in a sandbox that doesn’t infect your regular desktop
environment when you’re doing everything else.

